# FREE Sept 6th With the Headmaster's Approval (a feel good story).



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.*_

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*In a women's world a man's rules can be undermined.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.

With the Headmaster's Approval


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. Have now learned about bookmarking these threads


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have now got three lovely reviews. Here's one of them.


A most enjoyable, skilfully written story with thoroughly likeable characters about whom I cared.

There are many interwoven story lines that complement each other well. When it was suggested to me that this book is perhaps a romance, I was surprised. It has a romantic element yes, but there are so many themes, I'd find it hard to categorise.

As a child I was addicted to Enid Blyton's tales of girls' schools, Malory Towers and St. Clares. Part of the charm of this story for me was nostalgia mixed with a feeling that I was now reading a GROWN-UP version of my beloved old books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got a thumbs-up from a male teacher.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are a few comments from readers. 

Loved the character of Adam, such a gentleman through and through.

Adam was the perfect headmaster for a girls' school. The way he handled the girls, the female teachers and discussion in the staff room - hilarious.

I would read this novel again. I loved your characters – Barbara Crook was priceless.

Aaaaaaah…… it’s come to an end.  I like the way all threads are tied together to make a beautiful bow.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you prefer alpha male heroes (who are also gentlemen) you'll fall for Adam Wild .

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HB6329C


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Going to be doing a countdown sale next month - so watch out for it!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now planning a print version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Excited to be designing the full cover for the paperback version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can take advantage of the Free offer


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Price now back to only $2.99


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got to the second round of the 2014 ABNA contest


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can 'look inside'


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping while awaiting the results of the next round of ABNA


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thrilled to have made it to the second round of ABNA (top 500 out of 10 000 entries)


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck, Jan!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BrentKnowles said:


> Good luck, Jan!


Thanks so much. I see you also made it. As we are in different genres we can root for each other


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, indeed


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now the long wait to hear about the semi finals  .


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Now the long wait to hear about the semi finals .


Very well deserved, Jan. It's a great read. My best wishes for the next stages of the comp.
N.x


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Natasha Holme said:


> Very well deserved, Jan. It's a great read. My best wishes for the next stages of the comp.
> N.x


Hi Natasha,
Thanks.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

According to the ABNA rules we should be getting the PW reviews on 23rd May, but the results of the semi-finals might be delayed until June 21st.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to 'look inside'


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Our local Girls' High School now has a headmaster


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had an email from Amazon asking me to review and rate my own ABNA entry


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to look inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A non-traditional romance with an unpredictable ending


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can take advantage of the 99c/99p countdown before it ends on 5th August.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the countdown


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone else remember Jack Lord as Steve McGarrett?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Contemplating doing a full cover for the paperback version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're tired of the predictable romance plots you might like to give this one a try  . It has an HEA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It has an HEA for everyone


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll get a chance to Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

General fiction with a romance element.

With the Headmaster's Approval


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Not your usual romance story 

With the Headmaster's Approval


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is set in the UK, but the MC is from the US.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you like romance but are tired of predicable endings then you might like to try this general fiction with a romantic twist.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Awaiting the arrival of the proof print version .

With the Headmaster's Approval


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to Look Inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Been told that my cover looks like erotica   Now have to get a new one


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Busy trying to design a more appropriate cover  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

New cover should be coming shortly


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

New cover now showing   - but not sure how to make it the same size in the signature


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man’s influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine – and eventually his own.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Big Al did a review  . He said it was interesting, engaging, fun and entertaining, which I was thrilled with as I wasn't sure if it would appeal to male readers. But he didn't like the ending. I've now made some changes, which should solve these issues  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got this review of the cover from Joel Friedlander 

With the Headmaster's Approval


JF: Lovely and effective, although the title looks like it's being squeezed up against the top trim.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take the opportunity to Look Inside and sample the first few chapters.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The cookery teacher tries to entice him with her cupcakes


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

With the Headmaster's Approval (every school deserves a hero - especially St Mary's ...)


Attractive widower Adam Wild creates controversy when he's appointed as the Head of St Mary's Academy, an all-girls school in England. The governing board feels that his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore some needed discipline, but some of the all-female teaching staff don't see it this way.

The board has made it clear that romantic fraternizing with the staff is not allowed. While some see this as a challenge, others believe they know where his heart truly lies.

His mission to reform the troubled school is undermined by a power struggle with fiercely ambitious Jenna Murray who feels the position should have been hers. The students hate the upheaval, seeking to manipulate or embarrass him in ways only girls can. As he struggles to set the right tone with teachers and students, accomplish what the board has set as his goals and work out what he wants his future to be, his self-assured male presence acts as a catalyst that changes relationships and threatens to pull dark secrets and scandals into the light...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Worldwide links

            



With the Headmaster's Approval (every school deserves a hero - especially St Mary's ...)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Adam Wild is still recovering from the loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash when he is offered the position of head teacher at St Mary’s Academy for Girls in England. The governing board feels that his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore some needed discipline, but some of the all-female teaching staff disagree.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

His strict new rules set him on a collision course with the sullen students who seek to manipulate or embarrass him in ways only girls can. 
As he struggles to set the right tone with teachers and students, accomplish what the board has set as his goals and work out what he wants his future to be, his presence acts as a catalyst that changes relationships and threatens to pull dark secrets and scandals into the light… And then Nicole, his late wife’s kid sister returns from Africa and she is hiding secrets of her own…


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Adam Wild is at a crossroads. Still recovering from the loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash he is persuaded to take on the position of head teacher at his late wife’s former school in England. The governing board feels that his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore some needed discipline to St Mary’s, but Adam quickly learns that some of the all-female teaching staff and students don’t agree. 

He soon finds himself in a power struggle with fiercely ambitious Jenna Murray who thinks the position should have been hers, and his strict new rules set him on a collision course with the sullen students who seek to manipulate or embarrass him in ways only girls can. 

Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

As he struggles to set the right tone with teachers and students, accomplish what the board has set as his goals and work out what he wants his future to be, his presence acts as a catalyst that changes relationships and threatens to pull dark secrets and scandals into the light... And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding a secret of her own...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take the opportunity to Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've taken out the flashback at the end as a reader (who enjoyed the story) said it was a 'back to front' book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is also available to borrow


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting some nice feedback   - but the readers aren't on Amazon or Goodreads


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is in KU so you can borrow it for 'FREE' .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a peek at the 'Look Inside'


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal, suspense and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoy feel-good stories then grab this happy-ever-after read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

American MC, set in the north of England.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

General fiction with a touch of romance. A feel-good story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out the Look Inside for a feel-good story.

Links to worldwide stores


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that you can borrow this through KU or Prime Club  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A feel-good story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoy feel-good stories then grab a copy of

With the Headmaster's Approval (every school deserves a hero - especially St Mary's ...)



worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

New review
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
WITH THE HEADMASTER’S APPROVAL is a story about a widowed former US Naval Officer selected as the new headmaster of a private British school for girls. It is told through the voices of women who have their own agendas affecting their viewpoint of this man. The novel is an easy read, has an interesting plot and… even for this senior citizen male reader… was an enjoyable read for what I would classify as British Chic Lit. This is an excellent work that was a quarter finalist in an Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards and was the winner of the best Chick Lit/Women’s Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A feel-good story to read over Christmas.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine -- and eventually his own. 

Adam Wild is still recovering from the loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash when he is offered the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England. The governing board feels that his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore some needed discipline, but some of the all-female teaching staff disagree. 

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa believes she knows where his heart truly lies. 

His strict new rules set him on a collision course with the sullen students who seek to manipulate or embarrass him in ways only girls can. 

As he struggles to set the right tone with teachers and students, accomplish what the board has set as his goals and plan his own future, his presence acts as a catalyst that changes relationships and threatens to pull dark secrets and scandals into the light... And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own... 

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this happy-ever-after read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

One man can make a difference


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take the opportunity to 'Look Inside'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine -- and eventually his own.

Adam Wild is still recovering from the loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash when he is offered the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England. The governing board feels that his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore some needed discipline, but some of the all-female teaching staff disagree.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

His strict new rules set him on a collision course with the sullen students who seek to manipulate or embarrass him in ways only girls can.

As he struggles to set the right tone with teachers and students, accomplish what the board has set as his goals and plan his own future, his presence acts as a catalyst that changes relationships and threatens to pull dark secrets and scandals into the light... And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this happy-ever-after read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

New review

5.0 out of 5 stars THE AUTHOR HAS AN EXCELLENT VOICE:

Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
WITH THE HEADMASTER’S APPROVAL is a story about a widowed former US Naval Officer selected as the new headmaster of a private British school for girls. It is told through the voices of women who have their own agendas affecting their viewpoint of this man. The novel is an easy read, has an interesting plot and… even for this senior citizen male reader… was an enjoyable read for what I would classify as British Chic Lit. This is an excellent work that was a quarter finalist in an Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards and was the winner of the best Chick Lit/Women’s Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words.

Disclaimer: As an author I have communicated with the author, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, through writer threads and email, and upon completion of reading her work, I provided her a detailed critique. I indicated her voice as an author is very good, but at a few locations in the novel it was lost with too much description of the setting as the story line was suspended for a few pages. To my surprise the author immediately rewrote these parts of the book and sent them to me. The few misgivings I had with her work were immediately eliminated. She also has updated the book on Kindle to reflect these changes. Upon reading other reader reviews on Amazon for this work, I believe the few who posted negative reviews for this work probably would not have done so had they read the book with the changes that are now incorporated.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Grab a copy while it's FREE. Offer ends 30th April


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that it's 'free' with KU. Also free with Prime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just recently read this, Jan, and enjoyed it!

Betsy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just recently read this, Jan, and enjoyed it!
> 
> Betsy


So pleased you enjoyed it, and thanks for the endorsement on the threads, and the review


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Read it for FREE with KU or Prime  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Jan!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats, Jan!


Thanks


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have added PG 13 to the description


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

With the Headmaster's Approval: a feel good story of secrets and changing relationships. has been reduced to 99c for the duration of #ComedyBookWeek 16-23 July. Don't miss the chance to grab a copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine -- and eventually his own._



(PG13)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine -- and eventually his own.

a feel-good story

PG13


----------



## StarFireMagic (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks good - just downloaded and looking forward to reading!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

StarFireMagic said:


> Looks good - just downloaded and looking forward to reading!


Thanks . Hope you enjoy it .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine -- and eventually his own.

a feel-good story

PG13


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine -- and eventually his own.

a feel-good story

PG13


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When a handsome former US naval officer becomes head teacher to the undisciplined teen girls in a prestigious British school, he thinks he’s up for the task. But what he doesn’t realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff

When dashing American, Adam Wild, takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary’s Academy for Girls in England, he knows he’ll have his work cut out for him. The governing board thinks his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore much needed discipline to the school. But some of the all-female teaching staff disagree. 

Adam’s strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can. 
Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light … in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife’s kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own… 

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man’s influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine – and eventually his own. 
Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women’s Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words 

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine -- and eventually his own.

a feel-good story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A feel-good story of secrets, scandals and second chances.

*When a handsome former US naval officer becomes head teacher to the undisciplined teen girls in a prestigious British school, he thinks he's up for the task. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff*

When dashing American, Adam Wild, takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. The governing board thinks his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore much needed discipline to the school. But some of the all-female teaching staff disagree.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this Happy-Ever-After read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Excited to be having the print cover designed.

A feel-good story of secrets, scandals and second chances.

When a handsome former US naval officer becomes head teacher to the undisciplined teen girls in a prestigious British school, he thinks he's up for the task. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff

When dashing American, Adam Wild, takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. The governing board thinks his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore much needed discipline to the school. But some of the all-female teaching staff disagree. 

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own. 

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words 

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this Happy-Ever-After read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Excited to have the cover for the print version  Now awaiting the proof copies.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope the proof copies don't get lost in the Christmas post.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only a few more weeks to wait for the print copies. Always feels good to have the paperback in your hand.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own. 
Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words 

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.*

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own. 
Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own. 
Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My proof print copies ordered on Dec 3rd were supposed to be here on Jan 19th but they still hadn't showed up on Jan 30th. I contacted CreateSpace and they are going to courier replacement copies that should arrive early next week (I hope). My patience is wearing thin


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now finally available in print


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Enter to win a paperback copy in a Goodreads Giveaway https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/223103-with-the-headmaster-s-approval-a-feel-good-story-of-secrets-scandals-a Feb 12-Apr 12


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Goodreads Giveaway ends on 12th April. Enter to win a paperback copy (much easier to share with your friends) 

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/223103-with-the-headmaster-s-approval-a-feel-good-story-of-secrets-scandals-a


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Goodreads Giveaway ends on 12th April. Enter to win a paperback copy (much easier to share with your friends)

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/223103-with-the-headmaster-s-approval-a-feel-good-story-of-secrets-scandals-a


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Goodreads Giveaway ends on 12th April. Enter to win a paperback copy and share with your friends 

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/223103-with-the-headmaster-s-approval-a-feel-good-story-of-secrets-scandals-a

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... And then Nicole, his late wife's tearaway kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own.

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them could imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this happy-ever-after read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Goodreads Giveaway ends on 12th April. Enter to win a paperback copy and share with your friends.

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/223103-with-the-headmaster-s-approval-a-feel-good-story-of-secrets-scandals-a



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own. 

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words 

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words 

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a PRINT version and get the EBOOK FREE ( I think this only applies in the US)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the PRINT version you get the EBOOK FREE on Amazon.com



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that you can get the ebook FREE if you purchase the print version on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that you can get the ebook FREE if you purchase the print version on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own. 

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words 

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts, love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that you can get the ebook FREE if you purchase the print version on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that you can get the ebook FREE if you purchase the print version on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts, love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts, love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



If you buy the paperback version you get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE*

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

> Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words


Impressive!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Impressive!  

Thanks. Just wish it had done more for sales


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

With the Headmaster's Approval: a feel good story of secrets, scandals and second chances.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE

In a women's world a man's rules don't always go down well.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE

In a women's world a man's rules don't always go down well.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

In a women's world a man's rules aren't always appreciated.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

In a women's world a man's rules can be undermined.



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can be undermined.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can be sabotaged.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read. *


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can easily be sabotaged.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can easily be sabotaged.

*

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

_Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words _

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can easily be sabotaged.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can easily be sabotaged.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can often be sabotaged.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can often be sabotaged.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can often be sabotaged.*

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules can easily be sabotaged.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*In a women's world a man's rules are often sabotaged.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

_Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words_

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

_Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words_

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference









*

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

_Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words_

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.
Love was not on the curriculum. 









*


When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

_Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words_

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference









*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

_Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words_

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference









*




When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

_Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words_

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference









*

When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.*_

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*In a women's world a man's rules can be undermined.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.

With the Headmaster's Approval


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_*Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.*_

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

*In a women's world a man's rules can be undermined.*



When 40-year-old former US navy officer Adam Wild takes up the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England, he knows he'll have his work cut out for him. But what he doesn't realise is that his greatest challenge will be in managing the all-female staff.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa, his confidante, believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

Adam's strict new rules, handsome appeal and sometimes cavalier approach set him on a collision course with those determined, for one reason or another, to undermine his attempts to reform the troubled school. Among them, a contingent of sullen and rebellious students who set out to manipulate and embarrass him in ways that only teenage girls can.

Still recovering from the tragic loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash, Adam is not in the market for new romance. But that does not prevent him from becoming the target of several predatory, repressed, or love-hungry libidos. His virile presence acts as a catalyst that upsets the entrenched order and stability of the school world, and proceeds to pull more than one dark, scandalous secret into the light ... in the process forcing Adam to face his own buried skeletons. And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own...

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.

With the Headmaster's Approval


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Intrigue, scandal and suspense simmer beneath the surface of this light-hearted and humour-peppered romance, where one man's influence on a school full of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

_Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words_

*If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this enjoyable read.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HB6329C


*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate 'Read a Book Day' on 6th Sept I am making all my books FREE on Amazon (except The Race). You can check them out by double clicking on the link in my signature..


----------

